# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Открытый курс по 1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2

## Andironenko

Привет! 

Я начал выкладывать свои лекции по ERP, всем интересующимся темой добро пожаловать на 

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list...0qjuiGn45IWxgk 

Планирую выкладывать по две-три лекции в неделю.

----------

Barak4 (04.01.2017), RodinMax (18.03.2016)

----------


## Dmitriy_K

Послушал. Очень понравилось. Рекомендую всем.

----------

